# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  دانلود نرم افزار جهت نگهداری و تعمیرات با پشتیبانی زبان فارسی (PM)

## bita_ziba77

با توجه به نیاز دوستان جهت نرم افزارهای نگهداری و تعمیرات نرم افزارCWORK با امکان زبان فارسی در محیط اکسس از لینک های زیر قابل دریافت است. البته چون به صورت MDE ذخیره شده غیر قابل تغییر می باشد.
ولی می توانید می توانید نسخه رایگان آن را با امکان تغییر از سایت www.cworks.com.my  دریافت نمایید.

www.cworks.com.my/download/cw_sql_trial.zip
www.cworks.com.my/download/cw_plus_eng.zip

----------


## melina14

با سلام. 
سوال دارم که اگر نسخه رایگان نرم افزار رو دانلود کنیم تاریخ انقضا دارد؟ 
و آیا ممکن است در طول استفاده از آن به جهت عدم وجود پشتیبانی به مشکل برخورد کنیم؟

----------

